# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  [Help]Khôi phục Message...!!!

## Tidus86

cách đây 2 năm mình có đưa mấy tn quan trọng trong di động (n72) vào pc. khoảng 1 năm trước mình xóa mấy file đó đi, bây giờ lại cần khôi phục lại  minh dùng phần mềm recover my file nhưng không biết file meseage của n72 (đưa vào pc thông qua pc suite) đuôi gì, và dữ liệu được khôi phục bằng rmf có giới hạn thời gian ko? rất mong mọi ngươi giúp đỡ.

----------


## dangtin1

mọi người giúp e cái nào [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## BichNgoc101

tin nhắn trong điện thoại mà bị mất thì khó khôi phục lại lắm bạn ơi.

----------

